# Control de velocidad de motor dc con etapa de potencia con SCR



## bleon (Nov 11, 2009)

alguna persona a hecho algun proyecto de control de velocidad de un motor dc con SCR le agradeceseria si me ayuda con este proyecto q casi no encuntro informacion sobre este tema


----------



## darkangeleci (Nov 11, 2009)

Estas seguro que es para un motor DC?, por lo que se un scr es un dispositivo que permite el paso de corriente cuando le activas una corriente de gate, es decir se utiliza para controlar voltajes o señales AC.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 11, 2009)

Hace tiempo y a lo lejos hice un variador de velocidad para un motor de 25KW (CC) con SCR´S.
¿ Que motor quieres accionar ?


----------



## neronIII (Ago 4, 2010)

Hola amigo, fabrico reguladores con SCR asi que creo puedo ayudarte.
Contactate conmigo:


----------



## josma (Ago 28, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Hace tiempo y a lo lejos hice un variador de velocidad para un motor de 25KW (CC) con SCR´S.
> ¿ Que motor quieres accionar ?


 .quiero controlar un motor de c.c.de 1 a 2 hp con 2 potes. desde ya muchisimas gracias por el aporte que puedas darme un abrazo. (JOSMA)



Fogonazo dijo:


> Hace tiempo y a lo lejos hice un variador de velocidad para un motor de 25KW (CC) con SCR´S.
> ¿ Que motor quieres accionar ?


 .quiero controlar la velocidad de 1 a 2 hp con 2 potes


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 28, 2010)

josma dijo:


> .quiero controlar un motor de c.c.de 1 a 2 hp con 2 potes. desde ya muchisimas gracias por el aporte que puedas darme un abrazo. (JOSMA)
> 
> .quiero controlar la velocidad de 1 a 2 hp con 2 potes



¿ Y con que alimentación ?
Lo que comente fue con un puente rectificador trifásico con SCR´s

¿ 2 Potes ?


----------



## josma (Ago 29, 2010)

es un variador de corriente continua con alimentacion 220 ac 2 hp tension de campo 190 vdc y una tension de armadura de 160 volt la tension en los bornes del porenciometro 12volts cc


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 29, 2010)

Este integrado te resuelve todo (O casi todo), *TCA785* para controlar un TRIAC o 2SCR´s
No es económico ni fácil de conseguir, pero funciona muy bien.


----------



## josma (Ago 29, 2010)

y necesito controlar la velocidad con dos potes uno en la parte de adelante de la maquina y otro atras si tenes la solucion para este problema te lo voy a agradecer muchisimo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 29, 2010)

¿ Los 2 potensiómetros regularían de 0 a 100% ? = De momento no se me ocurre

Si son del tipo Master-Slave es fácil, con tomar el segundo potenciómetro desde la salida del primero se resuelve.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 29, 2010)

josma dijo:


> y necesito controlar la velocidad con dos potes uno en la parte de adelante de la maquina y otro atras si tenes la solucion para este problema te lo voy a agradecer muchisimo


 

Te comento como lo podés hacer barato (yo los uso) , con un puente rectificador y un dimmer (fijo a 190V ) alimentás el campo. 

Con otro puente rectificador y otro dimmer variable alimentás la armadura.

Podés utilizar el dimmer controlado por contínua que subió Fogonazo , y le ponés un potenciómetro digital , dos botones de subir y bajar velocidad en cada punta de la máquina .

Tenés que ver además de apagar la alimentación del campo cuando el motor no se utiliza.

Hay una empresa Argentina que fabrica exactamente lo que buscás (pero el alemán no me deja recordarla )


Saludos desde "La Lonja" comiendo un asado .


----------



## josma (Ago 29, 2010)

*te agradesco la informacion me es muy util,y si el aleman que no te deja recordar cual es la empresa argentina que fabrica lo que necesito,esta asiendo el asado *(*PERDONALO)..* (*JOSMA)*       DE PILAR...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 29, 2010)

josma dijo:


> *te agradesco la informacion me es muy util,y si el aleman que no te deja recordar cual es la empresa argentina que fabrica lo que necesito,esta asiendo el asado *(*PERDONALO)..* (*JOSMA)* DE PILAR...


 

El alemán me soltó la mano . . .  o fué el helado o fueron los aires de Pilar .

http://elinsur.com/productos/variadores_velocidad_cc/

http://elinsur.com/productos/variadores_velocidad_cc/tablas.htm

Saludos !


----------



## ALJAALVI (Nov 11, 2010)

Más que una respuesta esta es una consulta, pero como tiene que ver con este tema la pongo acá.

El sistema de control que se menciona antes (puente rectificador y dimmer en campo y armadura), ¿funcionará para un motor DC de 40 HP? 
Este motor funcionaba hasta hace algunos días, el control de velocidad se realizaba por medio de una unidad reguladora de tensión en AC que podía variar desde 0 a 500 VAC, esta tensión era rectificada y se conectaba al campo del motor, en la armadura se conectaba una tensión rectificada de 220 VDC.  La unidad reguladora falló y la reparación tardará varias semanas. Mi idea es evaluar una alternativa de menor costo.  Puedo hacer una prueba pasando la tensión de alimentación alterna (380 VAC) por el rectificador y conectandola al campo. A la armadura conecto la tensión rectificada de 220 VDC pero en serie con un dimmer. ¿Que consideraciones adicionales debería tener en cuenta?
Pueden sugerirme alternativas.
Desde ya muchas gracias,  espero disculpen lo extenso de la consulta y si les resulta muy básica.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2010)

Fijate que puse el link de una empresa que los fabrica para grandes potencias. 

Si sacamos una cuenta tonta , 40 hp son mas o menos 30.000 Watts . . . . moneda mas moneda menos.

Suponiendo que el motor es de 190 Vdc campo - 160 Vdc rotor , no nos diste datos pero es un valor común , estamos hablando de más de 150 Amp.

Yo no te aconsejo que hagas pruebas 

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (Nov 12, 2010)

En grandes potencias algo "ecónomico" puede resultar muy caro despué
Es evidente que una máquinaria parada da perdidas, pero eso es algo que debe evaluarse cuando se elavoran los planes de mantenimiento.
Hay que plantear todas las contingencias posibles y como se las resuelve.
Un adecuado plan de mantenimiento preventivo, puede disminuir notablemente estas posibilidades, prolongando la vida útils de máquinas y elementos de la misma a la vez que disminuir al mínimo paradas por reparaciones eventuales.

Es un  problema típico de las medianas empresas en la Argentina que ven el mantenimiento como una perdida, lo cual es un terrible error de concepto.


----------



## ALJAALVI (Nov 12, 2010)

Gracias, por las respuestas.  Envié solicitud al fabricante, me contactó un distribuidor acá en Chile y me ofrece un variador de velocidad para un motor de corriente alterna, me indica que lo más conveniente es cambiar el motor dc.
Tengo algunas consultas, de acuerdo con mediciones que hice hace un tiempo, tengo los siguientes valores:
1. En el Campo Voltaje DC: 490 V, Corriente en el Campo: 40 A (estando trabajando, es decir, plena carga).
2. En el Campo Voltaje DC: 490 V, Corriente en el campo: 20 A (sin trabajar, moviendo reductor y cadena).

De acuerdo al calculo que menciona DOSMETROS, entonces ¿el motor tiene una potencia mucho menor, cercana a 25 hp?.  Este motor no tiene placa ni dato alguno, la unidad reguladora tiene una placa que indica que puede "sacar" 500 VAC y 120A como máximo (además indica una potencia de 65KW).
Estoy de acuerdo con pandacba, pero esas cosas por lo general (dueños, socios, gerentes) las evaluan, lamentablemente cuando ocurren situaciones como la que describí.
Saludos y gracias nuevamente.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 12, 2010)

obvio que no satisface para nada la necesidad, nadie cambia semenjante motor porque un distribuidor lo diga.
Buscate en alguna guia local algun distribuidor de motores de gran porte de CC ellos tienen variadores como el que necesitas.
Si queres contactarte en argentina, con BDRmotores, ellos tienen una variedad muy amplia y sus respectivos sistemas de control.
Por otro lado el asesoramiento que te dan es de primer nivel al igual que la disposición para darte una solución, debido a la gran cantidad y variedad de productos que tienen

http://www.bdrmotores.com.ar

Esto es solo como referencia ya que no tengo nada que ver con dicha empresa


----------



## ALJAALVI (Dic 1, 2010)

Siguiendo con el tema, no obtuve una buena respuesta de los distribuidores que contacté acá en Chile. Paradójicamente me indican que mejor cambie todo a AC.  En vista de eso he estado investigando como puedo atacar el problema y tengo un esquema (adaptado de muchos documentos que revisé en la red y algunos libros con los que me he orientado), que adjunto a este mensaje para que me orienten y den sus opiniones.  En resumen, pretendo usar un rectificador controlado trifásico, el control de disparo lo haría con un microcontrolador (no creo que un PLC sea lo adecuado, tanto por costo como por cantidad de salidas de alta frecuencia - tengo experiencia en S7-200 de Siemens y cuentan solo con dos salidas de impulsos).  En el diagrama puse un bloque: "Circuito de Disparo", que tengo la idea de que es el encargado de adaptar las señales desde el microprocesador a los tiristores, se encarga de adaptar las corrientes necesarias (¿?). Creo que puedo adaptar alguno de los circuitos propuestos en muchos de los hilos que revisé de este foro.
¿Es posible que me indiquen medidas de protección que debo considerar? fusibles, etc., debo indicar que no cuento con mayor información respecto del motor (salvo una medición que hicimos hace varios meses atrás y que pusé en un mensaje anterior).

Upps, faltó algo muy importante, desde ya gracias por sus opiniones o comentarios.


----------



## adre (Nov 8, 2012)

que tal ....en mis manos cuento con un circuito de control de motor dc con ci tca785 y no dudo q*UE* funcione debido a q*UE* es el que me dieron en una practica de laboratorio...lo malo es que no tengo claro ....la funcion que cumple el inductor que se encuentra al lado del motor....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 8, 2012)

adre dijo:


> que tal ....en mis manos cuento con un circuito de control de motor dc con ci tca785 y no dudo q*UE* funcione debido a q*UE* es el que me dieron en una practica de laboratorio...lo malo es que no tengo claro ....la funcion que cumple el inductor que se encuentra al lado del motor....


 


Adivinando diagrama . . . 
Adivinando diagrama . . . 
Adivinando diagrama . . . 


Ummmmmmm , mala suerte , no  adivina 


*




*


----------



## adre (Nov 8, 2012)

wow...sip se me olvido...bueno es este:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 8, 2012)

Donde dice M es el rotor , y la bobna de al lado es el Campo del mismo motor


----------



## opamp (Nov 8, 2012)

Hola adre, es el campo y lo que tiene la M es el rotor,...... bueno eso es lo que tengo entendido, no estoy 100% seguro. 
Saludos desde el ombligo del mundo.



Hola adre, quiero saber más de electrónica, en Lima que instituto es de buena calidad.
Se que no es una pregunta de electronica, pero quiero aprender ya que solo soy autodidacto.


----------

